# 5 P-38's flying to CCA (Video)



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2010)

Video of 5 of the 7 airworthy P-38's (world wide) flying to the California Capital Airshow in September 2010. 



PoF said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdzF_i7mPgs_
> 
> 
> Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 4, 2010)

That is SO Cool!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2010)

VERY NICE!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh that was excellent.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2010)

I would have loved to have been along for some still on THAT flight! Great video!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2010)

evangilder said:


> I would have loved to have been along for some still on THAT flight! Great video!



I think they would have had some really good stills for their gallery had you been doing Air to Air shots.


Wheels


----------

